# Which guides would be the best to use on tournament rod?



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

I was wondering which guides would be the best to have on a tournament rod.Thanks for any help!!


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

my guess would be to "accidently" run over tommy's grey's and use them, lot's of good ju-ju. ha ha


----------



## mroczka (Apr 23, 2001)

Round ones work the best :>)


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Drumchaser
Fuji Alconite & SIC guides work well.Call Hatteras Jacks and speak to Ryan White.He'll have what you need.252-987-2428.
Bob


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

thanks Bob, that's what I was after!


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

the sic guides are very slick. also make sure you geta sic tip. they are expensive but you asked.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

I don't know. I'm trying to find out. Just wanted to let everyone know I am watching the posts.Lets see, what are the choises? High, low; Light, heavy; thin, thick;


----------

